# How much space do turkeys need?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Pretty much that's the question . How many square feet per mature bird.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

In a coop? or pen? If they're kept in a coop or smallish pen, I'd do no less than 15 sqft per bird. We had 6 adult black spanish in an 8x12 and that was pushing it. They had access to freerange, but in the winter they didn't go out much. 

Also had 5 Blue Slate toms in an 8x8...again, access to the outside if they wanted it every day. They did fine, but I'm not sure I'd want to raise them in that small an area without the open door policy


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

It's a 3 sided little shed with a pen. Right now I guess I have enough space but I think we will go ahead and make it larger.
thanks!


----------

